# Behavior problems with Annabelle - Another Update



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

She has a vet appt. today at 3:00 to get a thorough exam. I just don't know if it is all emotional or if there is some underlying issue. 

First of all, the breeder sold her to us when she was 6 weeks old. I know (now) that is partly to blame for some of her issues. Plus when she was a few months old she was traumatized when my sister's German Shepard tried to eat her. Then about a year ago we got Cody and a few months after that Callie. So what I have now is a little chi girl that is not happy at all and seems frightened of everything.  

About 2 weeks ago, she hid in the corner for no reason. I didn't know if she had some sort of breakdown or if she was physically ill. 








I took her to the vet and he took a stool sample but didn't really find anything wrong. He said she was acting like a dog in pain and prescribed some tummy medicine for her. It did seem to make her feel better. She was more social but still didn't seem "happy".

Well a few days ago she started peeing all over the house. It was only small amounts so I thought maybe she had some sort of infection. Either that or she was acting out. Then a couple of days ago she pooped in OUR bed! :x She is the only dog that sleeps with us. I decided then that she was sleeping with the puppies whether she had a physical problem or not. I put her in the exercise pen with them night before last. She whined until about 4AM and then settled down. We took her out a couple of times during the night and she was "sick". I don't know if it was because she was upset or not. She slept great last night with no whining. She asked to go out this morning and then went right back up to the pen. 

I just don't know if I should keep the appt. today or just be more patient with her. Oh, I forgot to mention that she has been on anti-anxiety med. for several months. It did seem to be mellowing her out a bit but now this. Yesterday she didn't have any accidents in the house but did hide under the furniture for a while. Does anyone that had the patience to read all this :wink: have any suggestions or an opinion on whether I should keep the vet appt. today?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i would keep the appt. write down every concern you have about her and have the vet address each and eery one. poor baby. what anti anxiety drug did you have her on??


----------



## FCPeters831 (Jun 13, 2005)

I would still take her in just to be safe. Hopefully she is fine but since you have been so concerned its good to know for sure that she is okay.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks guys! 

luv4mygirls, she get's 2 1/2 mg of Buspirone twice a day.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

I would take her and at least have her urine analyzed to rule out a bladder infection, but based on what you said it really does sound psychological. Poor girl and I know it's stressful on you. Hopefully someone here has been through this and can offer some advice.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Ah geeze! She's in that same corner again. I guess I definitely need to keep her appt.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Awww, poor little girl! I hope she's okay. I would keep the appt also. Let us know what happens. Poor thing - it must be hard for you to see her acting so differently.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

how much does she weigh ? it probably doesn't concern the real problem ,but she looks a little overweight in this pic ?

my bf's mother has a maltese with anxiety problems too and i now he's on something like prozac :? she would always hide from fear in toilets and stuff  poor anabelle !! i would keep the vet's appointment to find out what's really wrong with her ! if she sleeps with you all the time, she wouldn't have pooped without there being a problem :wave:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

She has gained a little weight in the last few months. That is also one of my concerns since she isn't eating anymore than she should. Maybe it is from the medication? Or maybe she has another health issue that is causing it? 

Thanks for your concern everyone. I'll let you know what the vet says.


----------



## FCPeters831 (Jun 13, 2005)

I bet the weight gain could be from the medications because I know for humans at least it can cause weight gain and if it affects animals in the same way at all it would really be a factor in weight gain. Depression meds really slow your metabolism down so that is why you gain weight even if you don't eat more then you use too.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I would keep the appointment. I would also talk to the vet and ask him about the Buspirone. I know when I have to up my dosage or change it in some way I tend to get a little down.. It will stop working at that dose as her body gets used to it... I have uped mine twice now in just over a year.... 

hope youfigure something out.. poor little girl... I feel bad for her.... 

Good luck and God bless


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

This is very sad, do yourself a favor and have the liver enzymes checked too. Too many drugs can have adverse affects and not be known or get a full panel run. Ask all your questions and ask them again!! Get a second opinion too. This just breaks my heart poor thing! 
Please let us know, will she come out of the corner if u coax her?


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I wish you luck on your baby girl....it must be breaking your heart...and that picture of her in the corner...I just want to scoop her up  

Keep us posted please!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I posted a big long reply and lost it. I hate it when that happens. :x 

Well I don't feel like going thru all that again. I'll just say it does break my heart.  

KB mamma, I've requested a full workup on her today. I want answers. I need answers. I want my baby girl happy again.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Just a thought ( I'm sorry if it is a stupid thought )
but have they tsted her thyroid ? I have thyroid problems 
and when I got ill for the first time , I was really jumpy , nervous ,
put on weight and got really confused often ( I still get like this sometimes ) 
Hope she gets better soon , bless her {{hugs}} 

Sara xx


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks Fizzy's mum! That's not a stupid thought. 

I just got back from the vet and Annabelle has gained a whole lb. in 2 weeks! :shock: Plus she had a fever of 103. something and her tummy was really tender to the touch. I tried to get a urine sample before I left but she cut it off as soon as I stuck the spoon under there. :? They want me to try to get one in the morning and bring her back in. If I can't get one, they'll get one. They want to start with checking her urine. Then they'll do a tummy x-ray if they need to and bloodwork. 

So something is definitely wrong with my baby girl. I just hope they can get her fixed up soon.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry about Annbelle...she must be feeling pretty rotten..hopefully your vet can pinpoint the problem tomorrow. she looks so sad...it must just break your heart......Bella sends her a hug.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Annbelle , I'm sorry to hear all this  (weight gain is a big problem too with thyroid problems) bless her heart , I know how tough it is to get samples from girls :roll: good luck for the sample tomorrow ... 

How is her hair ? she losing any ? it any different from normal ? 

Sara xx


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I hope she will be okay. You and her are in my thoughts,

Meg


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thank you Nabi and Sara. 

Sara her hair has always been a bit thin so........ I think her eyes look different. It's hard for me to explain but they look kind of swollen to me. I mentioned that to the vet too but they didn't really say anything about it. I guess they just want to start with the sample and go from there.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

ok I'm NOT saying it's a thyroid problem , but more signs of thyroid problems are thin hair and kinda bulging eyes ... 
( i'm not a vet , i'm just going by symptoms humans get , so not 
sure it'd be even slightly the same , just a thought ) 

How is her poo ( sorry can't think of a better way of putting it )
does she have good poo , not messy etc ? 

xx


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

and as FCPeters831 wrote , meds do cause the body to gain weight and slow down etc .... 

Hope you get some answers soon {{{{hugs}}}} 

Sara x x


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Her poo is not good. (  Sorry but that just sounded funny) It's inconsistent. Sometimes good and sometimes not. I really think you may be onto something Fizzy. Of course I'm not a vet either. But I've been thinking she has some sort of condition and that this is not going to be some quick fix.  If it was just a urinary tract infection, it seems like she would have had accidents the last couple of days and she hasn't. 

Thanks for your good thoughts everyone. It really means a lot!


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

Frasier and I hope you get quick answers. Please let us know.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thank you Frasier's mommy.

Fizzy's mum here is a link I found on thryoidism in dogs. I think this may be what she has.  

http://www.adoptagolden.com/k9stuff/vetcorner/thyroid.htm


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

If she has , she can be helped with medication 
( like I am ) , I know it's not nice  but she can be helped if 
she has a thyroid problem .. let us know what vet says tomorrow 

Sara xx


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks Sara. I'm sorry you are having to deal with this yourself. 

On another site I looked up, it mentions droopy eyelids. That's what I was trying to describe about her eyes. I'll let you know. Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

This makes me so sad to hear Anabelle is not well.
I will keep her in my thoughts and I hope you all can find out what's wrong w/ her


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Oh SC, my heart goes out to you and Annabelle. We all know how scary it is when one of our babies is suffering in any way. I will keep you and Annabelle in my prayers and hope for a quick and complete recovery. Seeing her in that corner just breaks my heart.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

SC said:


> Thanks Sara. I'm sorry you are having to deal with this yourself.
> 
> On another site I looked up, it mentions droopy eyelids. That's what I was trying to describe about her eyes. I'll let you know. Thanks for all your advice!



thanks , re the advice , I wish I could help more .. Off to bed now ( it's late here in the uk ) you & your girl are in my thoughts xxx 

Sara xx


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thank you Kelly and Rachael. I really feel like it is her thyroid. It mentions the behavirol changes and everything. I wish I could rush back up to the vet and just get them to draw her blood. I tried to get them to do it while I was there but they wanted to check her urine first. I really don't think she has a urine infection since she hasn't had any accidents in 2 days. And she gained a lb. in two weeks! Crud! I just feel so bad for her! Tomorrow morning can't get here soon enough!


----------



## NewMommy (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm so sorry that you have to go through this but things will be okay! Snao and I send our best wishes hun! :wave: Good luck!!!!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Poor Annabelle.  I feel so bad for her. I know it's hard to see your baby like this. I hope the Dr. listens to you and tests her thyroid. I'll be praying for sweet Annabelle. Please keep us posted. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

wow i missed this all day.. thyroid is definitley one of the concerns i have hearing all her symptoms and such.... a few other things too but this is top on the list. they have to rule out the more common things such as uti's and such first then they move on to the more complicated testing to diagnos. however with my dogs lol we've been cutting out the common things and starting at the top lately :? my pets don't get the normal easy to diagnos problems.... 

good luck with the baby. keep us posted....


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Poor Annabelle  That picture of her in the corner just breaks my heart, as I'm sure it does yours. I so hope they are able to diagnos her problems very soon. 

Sara brought up some very good points - I have a thyroid problem also, and it took the doctors a long time to diagnose my problem. But the good thing is if it is thyroid related, it is treatable with medication. 

Please give Annabelle hugs from Jasmine and me, and I'll keep both of you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thank you all so much. It really helps!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I feel so sorry for her. I certainly hope you get a diagnosis and get her started on treatment tomorrow.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Poor Annabelle I hope they find out what is wrong quickly and get her on the road to recovery Poor girl


----------



## Peppy's Mum (Sep 15, 2004)

Poor annabelle  I really hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

oh no i feel afwul !! poor annabelle . i hope she gets diagnosed and helped very soon !!so she can feel better !

kisses nat


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sending some positive thoughts to little Annabelle. Let us know what the vet thinks.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thank you all! 

I had to leave her at the vet today because I was not able to get an adequate urine sample. I took the list of symptoms with me of Hypothyroidism and checked off the ones that Annabelle has, which is most of them. I spoke to a vet tech (vet wasn't in yet) and she agreed that it "looks" like Annabelle does have that or possibly Cushings Disease. I hope it isn't Cushings because it is much more serious. But of course we won't know for sure until the blood work comes in. They were going to draw her blood and send it off. The results won't be back until tomorrow. I think in the meantime they are going to try and get a urine sample and possibly do an x-ray of her tummy. 

I'll let you know what the vet says. Thank you all so much for your support! :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

hope it's not the cushings disease .....i can't wait for the outcome :? i really feel for annabelle . she looks so sad on the pic  

kisses nat


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thank you nat! I feel so bad for her too. The "sad look" is one of the symptoms.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for the update , been really thinking about you & Annabelle  
Glad the vet has taken bloods and sorting out x-ray etc ... At least soon 
you should know more ... I too hope it's not Cushings disease BUT 
I do have a friend with a boxer who has cushings and she does ok  

Sara xx


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

SC said:


> The "sad look" is one of the symptoms.


being sad is a problem/symptom I also have , I just get sad and 
have no reason for it , often people tell me I look sad for no reason !! :roll: so lets hope it is her thyroid  

thinking of you {{{hugs}}}


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh Sara I bet you hate that! I'm sorry. 

The symptom I was talking about was the droopy eyes which makes them look sad. I can't remember if that is a thryroid symptom or a Cushings symptom. My brain is about to explode from the info. 

Thank you for all of your support, info. and concern!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

people with thyroid problems do also get eye problems ( odd looking eyes ) 


Sara xx


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

I just now read all of this..I am so sorry SC Annabella is in my thoughts and in my prayers I hope she gets better soon. I know how hard it is to see your dog acting in a different manner a way that scares you. Before we found out baby had diabites she would hide under the beds and would cry out for no reasons. It tore me apart and I had no clue what was going on with her. I feel your pain and I hope she is ok You will be in my thoughts!


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

hmm.. Daytona does that corner thing and looks all sad sometimes listless. Its been awhile though. his poop was abnormal he would vomit sometimes Vet did a complete checkup blood urine etc. said i have to carry zantac around when he gets like that give him one. its his belly. I hope its as simple as that for you. good thoughts going your way


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i thought to remember you said the droopy eyes were from possible thyroid problems.....but i could have it mixed up too :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh I hope she is ok and that they can at least figure it out quickly!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i didn't want to mention cushings yet..... we thought my rolo had that. what a pain in the butt round of testing that was... or was it the adison's tests? darn it i can't remember....


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks guys. I just picked up Annabelle from the vet. It did not go well at all. I am so mad and frustrated that I am in tears! First of all I don't know if you remember that her normal vet had an accident and won't be able to work for at least 3 months! He is in practice alone so now they are really in a bind. They are having "guest" vets come in until he returns. Yesterday Annabelle saw 1 vet and today another.

So anyway, they never called me all day. I was so worried about her. I finally called at 1:30 and no blood work had been drawn and they still had not been able to get her to go potty for them. She WAS scheduled for a tummy x-ray. I called again at 4:30 and still NOTHING! :x I said well should I just come pick her up? She stammered around and said for me to give them 30 minutes and they'd try to get it done. :evil: 

I think they did everything as soon as I got there at 5:00! I was so mad I couldn't help but let them have it! When I went in, there was a room full of people waiting and the "guest" vet and all the vet techs were laughing it up with a couple of the people in there. 

One of the girls brought her out and said, she's not happy with us. hahahaha I said yeah, well neither am I! :x She asked why of course and I told her Annabelle had been there ALL DAY and that they had not done anything until I got there or mabye right before. I told her that she was in pain and it just was not right. She apologized and sent another girl out. She gave me some Rymadyl for Annabelle since I said she was in pain. WTH?!!! I said THE VET SAID SHE WAS IN PAIN AND I AM NOT GOING TO GIVE HER ARTHRITIS MEDICINE FOR A BLOATED TUMMY! She then proceeded to give me some drops for urinary incontinenence even though she said the urine sample they finally got was clean. I said, I DON'T WANT THAT EITHER SINCE SHE HAS NOT HAD AN ACCIDENT IN ALMOST A WEEK! I asked her about the x-ray and she didn't know anything about that . It wasn't on her chart. Well it was when I called earlier. 

I'm just going to wait for the results and then take her to another vet. Maybe I over reacted about the medicine but I just don't trust them prescribing stuff when they don't have a clue what is wrong with her.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

sorry I wouldnt pay the bill and I would definatley get a new Vet. atleast till yours comes back. What a shame. I dont know why they waited to get urine jeeze they can do it no problem


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

YOUR MAD? :evil: IM MAD, that is a bunch of BULL and dont you dare pay for an all day or partial hospitalization. IDIOTS! You did the right thing we pay good money and these vets are jerks at times. I certainly hope the blood test gets you an answer, I hate to see Annabelle have to go thru anymore drama. Poor thing

Please let us know and hello they can stick a catheter (?) in her and get the darn urine :x


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i would definitley let the "real" vet know about this and tell him how unhappy you are! that is bullsh*t.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

You did NOT over-react. Geez - it sounds like they were just pushing medicine off on you to try to get you to shut up and leave. I know sometimes emergencies come up at the vets, and I would have no problem with that. But to have her there all day, and not do anything they said they were going to do except an x-ray - that's just not acceptable, IMO. Not to mention, you were at home worrying about Annabelle all day.

I hope you get some answers real soon. Please keep us posted. Hugs to Annabelle.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for being mad with me! It really helps! :x  

I think they said they didn't want to traumatize her by using the catheter. Oh like sitting in a cage all day with no food (I didn't ask about water) and in pain won't traumatize her! :roll:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks chimom! 

Maybe I wasn't clear. They didn't even do the x-ray or know about the x-ray that another girl I had talked to at 1:30 said she was scheduled for. :evil:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

:evil: Oh jeez, man! Poor Annabelle should not have had to endure an entire day with those horrible people! What a bunch of freaking morons. It sounds like they would have handed you just about any kind of meds to get you to shut up. I feel bad for your regular vet because he might not have a practice to come back to.

Keep us posted on poor little Annabelle.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

SC said:


> Thanks for being mad with me! It really helps! :x
> 
> I think they said they didn't want to traumatize her by using the catheter. Oh like sitting in a cage all day with no food (I didn't ask about water) and in pain won't traumatize her! :roll:


they wouldn't ahve to us a catheter! idiots! (not you the dr and techs!) i've helped many a times holding dogs for a urine. either they can manually express the bladder (is a little uncomfortable but nothing bad, i had to do it when i was a "tech" and the dr. was shorthanded. and they can also take urine right from the blader with a needle. my tasha bird had to have that done at least every other month and she didn't budge. matter of fact 90 percent of the animals never move or even flinch for that. plus the urine is cleaner when they do it that way and it gets a better reading.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

With my poodle they always get the urine out with a needle..he had a infection awhile back and my vet said he preferred to do it that was as Mandy said it comes out cleaner...

That is just absurd...I would be so mad...I once told my old vet that if that was the way he would treat a human being he would be in jail by now...needless to say I didn't pay and I didn't take my dog back...they tried to tell me my dogs arthritis in his knee was a tumor WTF???

Idiots I tell you....poor baby all day in one of those darn kennels... :evil:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

You guys are making me feel so much better! I wish I could give you all big hugs.  Everyone in that office acted like I was the moron. 

The vet I saw yesterday mentioned getting her urine with a needle. She told me to try and get a sample myself and bring it in this morning. If I could not get one to drop Annabelle off and they would try and if they couldn't, they would do the needle thing. MAYBE if that vet had been there today, things would not have gone this way. I don't know but my poor little Annabelle. She came home and went straight to the corner.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Ohhh gosh...everytime you mention she is in her corner my heart breaks  

I keep seeing that picture you posted....

Poor little angel...


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

(((hugs))) to you and your baby


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I just can't handle thinking of her in that corner. When Lily goes to her corner it's because a loud noise has scared her - and that's bad enough, but I know it will pass. That poor sweet Annabelle.  

I hate those people for putting her (and you) through this. :twisted:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm in agreement w/ everyone else. I would not pay!
I hope you get some answers soon


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I can't believe how emotional I am over this. I can't stop crying. Annabelle is obviously so sad and ill. I know I'm not responsible for how they treated her but Annabelle trusts me and I was the one that took her there. Plus dangit I trusted them to take care of my sick dog and they didn't! They acted like I brought her in there for a simple bladder infection. I didn't! She has a whole slew of symptoms and I want to know what's wrong with her! They just sent me on my merry way like their job was done. I just pray that the blood test will give me some answers. 

You guys are the best! Thank you for listening to me.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

That is what this is all about, how can any of us go thru this stuff alone, we need other chi-aholics to "understand" - it will be ok  
{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

KB mamma said:


> That is what this is all about, how can any of us go thru this stuff alone, we need other chi-aholics to "understand" - it will be ok
> {{{HUGS}}}


Exactly...don't ever feel your alone...we are all chi addicts and our babies mean the world to us :wink:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

It's 11.30am here in the UK , been thinking of Annabelle all night , 
hope she is doing ok and you get some results today ... 

{{{hugs}}} keep strong SC


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Good morning everyone! I'm feeling much better today thanks to all of you. Annabelle is still sleeping. She sleeps late. :wink: The blood test that they ordered yesterday pretty much test for everything so surely it will show SOMETHING! I don't expect to hear anything until late this afternoon. I'll let you know as soon as I can. Thank you so much Chi People! :wave:


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

OH NO! I haven't been on the forum in a while. I am so sorry about your Annabelle. Bella is crossing her paws for Annabelle in hopes that whatever is wrong with her is taken care of soon. Bless her heart! And please do keep us updated.

Leslie


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Poor Annabelle. It breaks my heart to hear that she goes to the corner and she isn't herself. I can't imagine how it makes you feel! I think you have every right to be mad at the vet. How unprofessional! THey need to get orginized there that's for sure! Let us know how it goes with her, 

thoughts,
Meg


----------



## Nat (Sep 17, 2004)

*boo.*

Hey SC....

Been reading about your poor girl. I have always thought that she is such an adorable, pretty looking girl and this whole situation is just so sad! That vet thing sounded bad. I guess they sometimes lose sight of the fact that each of those animals is an individual and loved by someone who is freaking out while they're in there! GRRR

Let us know the results ASAP. We'll be thinkin' about ya. Don't lose heart.


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I feel so bad for Annabelle. I can't imagine how badly whe must be feeling, and to have sat in that cage all day, and them not do anything until the end of the day and then push bullcrap drugs on you makes me fume. :twisted: I'd call them every hour, on the hour and ask about the results. Once they tell you what they found, I'd tell them to make a photo copy that I was coming to pick it up and I would take her to another Vet for futher treatment. I'd also ask to speak to the crappy Vet and tell him how unprofessional he was and that I would be letting the Vet that owns the practice know about it. 

I'm sorry....I'm just plain mad right now.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Thank you all. I have Annabelle's results. I'm going to start another thread.


----------

